# Wanted: Black and Red Betta



## trahana

I've been wanting a fantastic vampire styled betta for a long time. They are called Black Devils, because they are black with red fins. I'm not to picky about fin type, but I prefer plakat or halfmoon/delta. Not into crowntails or veiltails, unless they are really good looking. Betta with damaged fins or those with no eyes/blind are worth a look, if color is good. Fish needs to have no white, preferable no dragonscale/metallic, but small bit is okay. See pictures for examples. 

I'm on a budget though, so I will only be spending $30 on the actual betta, the rest I'll save for shipping.


Clearly this fish needs fantastic red and black and probably won't ever be bred. Totally a pet that will be pampered. Until I post otherwise, I am still looking, because this is a color that is hard to find.


----------

